# A fascinating trip to the University of Oxford, Department of Materials, with Prof. Peter Bruce.



## johan (24/10/15)

*A fascinating trip to the University of Oxford, Department of Materials, with Prof. Peter Bruce.*
*Current & future batteries*

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------

